# Clenbuterol before op



## Georgieo91

Hi everyone, this is my first post so bear with me if I'm in the wrong section..

I just wanted to know if anybody can advise me on the use of Clenbuterol for fat loss. I have taken my first tablet today (only half) and can say I definitely felt the side effects... I have used T5s in the past and found it a little stronger than that.

My concern is that the more I read about the dangers, the more scared I am about taking it. I will be undergoing a breast augmentation on the 30th July (6 weeks) and I am now concerned whether I should be taking this at all prior to going under anaesthetic. Does anybody have any views?

I am 5ft5, weigh 9.2 and my fat mass is 23%. I eat healthy and do Cardio/lift 3 times a week (hoping to up to 4-5 for the next 5 weeks). My main trouble spot is my arms - all my fat stores there and I have never been able to shift it. I am starting to see muscle definition in my arms but the fat is still present, meaning they appear bigger than before.

Any views would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mark2021

Leave it for now IMO if your 6 weeks from an op


----------



## Madoxx

Picsornoboobyjob!

Clen half life is 36 hours, so if you took 100mg of clen now, in 36 hrs time there would be 50mg, in 72hrs, 25mg, 98 hrs 12.5mg....... so after a week, you may still have up to 3mg of clen in your system (foook all)

However, you took half a tablet, clen is usually 40mg tabs, so you had 20mg in ya system, lets work that out of 7 days... 1.8g of clen (again, fook all)

So for safety perhaps leave it 2 weeks before your op to stop using clen

Disclaimer: Advice only, not a doc


----------



## alpha alkylated

Mcg Maddox ? Mine r 20 I think ? Chinese Clen - but good advice on 1/2 life whatever dosage


----------



## Madoxx

alpha alkylated said:


> Mcg Maddox ? Mine r 20 I think ? Chinese Clen - but good advice on 1/2 life whatever dosage


Mcg, mg, I always get mixed up, mine are 40 chinese clen


----------



## alpha alkylated

No worries Maddox - I'm wondering if mine are 40mcg now?

Source told me they were Chinese, but left them for me in their sealed container having removed the label, in case anybody opened the brown envelope he'd put the bottle containing the Clen into !

I said WTF who reads Chinese around here  ?

They raise me to 36.9 from 35.6 C with two p/day and I shake a little along with mental focus

But doesn't last long enough, heat raise has gone by afternoon - I take 2 ED, increasing by 1/2 E third Day

What about you?


----------



## Madoxx

I take 3 a day when using clen, but dont forget I am male.

would photos my my chinese clen help?


----------



## alpha alkylated

Will be on three a day within 4 days  Macho enough?


----------



## alpha alkylated

Maddox was too busy laughing at UR post to notice the photos offer thanks, ill then photo and upload mine too


----------



## Madoxx

Cn I just confirm that your a girl?

Your on about a boob job above, but your on 120mcg of clen and in another thread your taking 80mg var each day also?


----------



## alpha alkylated

Yup finished the Var three Clen ED tomorrow and Enanthate test plus Alpha Pharma Primo Depot


----------



## alpha alkylated

I am a 245lb girl dude ?


----------



## Madoxx

No worries, just when I was researching var last year it recomended lower dosage for females

Was just curious


----------



## alpha alkylated

Was at 125mgED Var plus drinkin Winny 50mg then phased in Primo Depot during Winny - no aromitsation good solid gains, and then added Test E 50mg/wk - great gains no water and AI's needed I have 8 weeks left before PCT and all good thanks just finished 2nd week if Clen as you know

I also have sh&tloads of Novark Tren but may save it


----------



## Madoxx

Whats your goals?

Cut up and tone up?

Also congrats on the bronze


----------



## alpha alkylated

Yep totally ripped, nothing else atmo.

Thanks to all for the Bronze had no idea but very nice community

Wish all this was available when I first cycled 22 years ago!


----------



## Madoxx

Wow quite experienced, I imagine 22 years ago gear was dark arts. Now theres so much info and help available its unreal, and people still post stupid comments


----------



## alpha alkylated

Agreed Maddox, I've been big and fairly low fat when I was 26 that's 20 yrs ago, but there's so much info now it's crazy - some of it definitely wrong and posted by ppls who may have never done a cycle even

Just this morning I had a chat in the back room of my Gym with somebody who had a load of Abhurian Test Lot 9045 exp 2015 - and after searching all the threads we were still no wiser as to whether it was G2G

Back in the day it was nearly all legit Pharma Grade from Europe - fakes were easy to spot and no source worth his mortgage payment would even bother bringing [email protected] into the gym

But PCT is where I see the difference and benefits now over the old times - it's a lot better and newbs to Juice are getting clued up...


----------



## Madoxx

alpha alkylated said:


> Just this morning I had a chat in the back room of my Gym with somebody who had a load of Abhurian Test Lot 9045 exp 2015 - and after searching all the threads we were still no wiser as to whether it was G2G


I ran the 9045 for 5-6 weeks and swapped, gained nothing from it


----------



## alpha alkylated

Madoxx, some of the posts we looked at were from you and were factored into the decision to await some Test E from Novark - which I'm on now as you know - so thanks for feedback yet again


----------

